# Two TiVo HD units with upgrades



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I am selling both of my TiVo HD units as I recently purchased a TiVo Elite and am going all in on the newer devices.

-TiVo HD TCD652160 *LIFETIME *with upgraded hard drive (*1TB*), original cables and TiVo remote in very good condition with the silver outline around it (From my OLED Series3 (Not sure of the model), and *OMIKRON *programmed chip and socket (not installed, in anti-static bag. Never got around to it) Very hard to come by this and allows customizing your device to suit your needs.
Asking $400 with free shipping in continental US, if local pickup I wil take $380.

Payment via PayPal as a gift to avoid surcharges, I am figuring $20 for shipping, if it is less I will reduce the cost accordingly.

ZIP Code: 94561

Any questions, let me know.

Located in CA, Bay Area and can meet within a reasonable distance nearby.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Do these have lifetime subscriptions on them?


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, they both have *LIFETIME *on them. I updated my post to reflect that information, thanks for pointing out it was missing.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Going to be posting up on eBay if they don't sell soon here or on Craigslist. Last chance for these two.


----------



## abap21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, I sent a reply to your craigslist posting (don't have enough posts to PM you). Please let me know if interested. Thank you.


----------

